# Melitta Caffeo Barista - No water fault



## Ows (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have a Melitta Caffeo Barista TS that is showing a No Water error - Please fill and replace water tank - even though there is water in the tank and the tank has been replaced properly.

Has anyone come across this fault before? It seems like a sensor or something is faulty. The machine is just out of warranty so if there is anything I can check before sending it off for (an expensive) repair i'd be really grateful for any help you can give me.

cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ows said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Melitta Caffeo Barista TS that is showing a No Water error - Please fill and replace water tank - even though there is water in the tank and the tank has been replaced properly.
> 
> ...


 If it's just out of warranty, definitely contact Melitta before you do anything.

I'm not sure if it uses a capacitive or refractive sensor, can't remember...it could be the sensor has become displaced or a wire fallen off. Either way talk to Melitta first.


----------



## Kasia (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi there,

Did you manage to fix the problem? We're struggling with the same one and also would like to avoid sending it for repair as it will cost as much as new Delonghi coffee machine. Our started to have this problem few months after warranty it worked and not worked fir few months and now doesn't work at all. We're so disappointed as it costs lots of money and we've been cleaning it very often and as we've been asked by machine.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2020)

My barista TS is showing the same problem but there is no level sensor that I can see, just a small turbine which turns when the pump initially primes. The turbine has a detector on it so the machine can tell how fast it turns so I assume it slows down/stops when the water runs out. So it could be either the turbine sensor or the pump not working on initial prime hence the no water/tank warning. Am I correct with this?


----------

